# theraband gold or grey



## wildernessman (May 5, 2013)

Hi,

I have one question: what is best for hunting: theraband GOLD or theraband GREY ?????


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

There's more to it than that buddy. Draw length and ammo weight play more of a part than color. Also doubling up bands/side can help. According to the chart though, gold is at the top. Followed by silver. Do some browsing through the past archives to see some bands and setups that work well for others. But ultimately youll see what works for you... There are multiple sections within the forum that will have the info you seek. Check out the hunting section as well as bands/tubes. It is discussed in great detail. Just try searching. And also putting search terms in "quotes" sometimes can help.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey wildernessman! I go with the double ban gold every time!!! more than enough power for small game!!

Fwv2


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

with same draw weight silver should be better.


----------

